# Inertia Vs Gas Driven Semi Autos....please explain



## clu__82

Me again ...just hoping someone could explain in lamen terms the difference between inertia drive and gas driven semi autos....which is better ...why ...and what would you pcik if you had the choice ....the search is coming along well for the semi auto

Thanks again


----------



## southdakbearfan

Inertia Driven - action is worked by the recoil force of the round going off.

Gas Driven - gas ports in the barrel divert gases into a piston chamber which in turn drives the action back.

As far as reliability, depends on the gun. Gas Driven may take a bit more maintenance as far as cleaning.


----------



## whitehorse

gas is less recoil because the gases are taken from your barrel, and yepp, more mantenance.. I end up cleanin my gun almost every weekend if not every other. gases are usually harder to take apart (and clean), but I like to clean em out a lot anyways, kinda enjoyable/relaxing! hope I could help...


----------



## Hardsell

With the Benellis being inertia driven, my brother shot his SBEI dirty all year. It didn't matter how dirty it got, it just kept shooting.


----------



## hunterboy

shoot the beneli you wont be disappointed!! less cleaning more reliable period!!


----------



## Jungda99

Here is my take.

The inertia will operated better dirty than the gas will...but to me that doesn't mean a hill of beans because I clean my gun every week!

If I spend $1500 on a gun I am going to clean it every Sunday night weather it can handle it or not!

So in my opinion both gas and intertia will work just fine if you take care of your weapons. If you want to treat your gun like a piece of trash and only clean it once a year than you might want to go with inertia.

The berattas are really easy to take apart and clean...no o-ring or anthing like that. I can have my Extrema compltely broke down in less than 30 secs. I have heard the SBEs are easy to take apart also

My $.02


----------



## clu__82

WEll I am someone that cleans my guns and takes care of them .....I have worked too hard and make no money right now to let the things I buy rust and get ruined...again this will be a grad present hopefully....not that that makes a difference ....I take care of my stuff.....so I am thinking that gas may be the way to go ......I usually try to clean all of my guns everytime I use them ......so again thanks for the tips .......I truly do appreciate the knowledge on the forum


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Basically there are two types of inertia actions. Long action A5 style and Short Action the current SBE actions. The gas uses a piston in front that moves back as gas from the spent shell is funneled from the barrel to the piston which moves back and unlocks the bolt.

Having owned inertia and gas systems I prefer the gas because of dampened recoil that the piston provides.

As far as cleaning if you are like me, you clean your guns because of the investment in them. I always wonder if the guys who do not clean their guns bother to change the oil in their trucks! The dirt and grime as you understand is like having sand paper in the gun and the more you shoot it dirty the faster the gun wears!


----------



## Hardsell

My brother guides down in Texas. All the guides at the club shoot Benelli SBEs. They just spray them down with WD40 and put them away. They shoot them all season long that way and they don't malfunction. They're shooting thousands of birds down there a year. I think cleaning them would cut into their beer drinking time..


----------



## laviii

I like my sx2 , I shot 6 boxs there it today at skeet club and it worked good . I cleaned wint I was home , but I all ways clean all my guns after I shot tham even if it was 1 or 150 shots or even if I paid $50 or $900 for a gun. I like tham to be clean.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I have had some jamming problems with my SBE II but I yesterday she, along with me went in a slough and it still worked! :lol:


----------



## tlr

I have had both gas and inertia shotguns and never had trouble with either one of them, but I clean mine at least once a week. If conditions are bad I clean them more often. The only thing I don't like about the inertia system is that it sounds awful tinny when you close the breech.
As long as the gun fits you I think you will be happy with eitherone. :beer:


----------



## Hardsell

tlr:
The only complaint you have with the inertia systems is the sound of the bolt closing..?


----------



## tlr

Sorry-Closing of the bolt.


----------



## Hardsell

So the sound is the only thing that bothers you? Otherwise the performance is unaffected?


----------

